# Can't log into app today, error message



## DMV guy (Oct 8, 2015)

Has anyone else gotten this message today "No cell connection. Try moving your vehicle to an area with better coverage". I have full cell service coverage every where l drove around for over an hour. What's the deal?


----------



## Moneil1388 (Oct 17, 2015)

Had the same thing happen to me. Stopped trying after 2 hrs. Seems to be working now. Wasted night tonight


----------



## DMV guy (Oct 8, 2015)

Your app working now? Mine's is not


----------



## Moneil1388 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yea. I just double checked. Its fine now. Had to re select my car and gps preference. But seems fine now. I emailed them after resetting my phone and re downloading the app atleast 3 times wach and they didnt give me any info. Maybe email them and compalin to em


----------



## Isidro De Los Reyes (Oct 17, 2015)

DMV guy said:


> Has anyone else gotten this message today "No cell connection. Try moving your vehicle to an area with better coverage". I have full cell service coverage every where l drove around for over an hour. What's the deal?


In Mexico city have same problem


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

DMV guy said:


> Has anyone else gotten this message today "No cell connection. Try moving your vehicle to an area with better coverage". I have full cell service coverage every where l drove around for over an hour. What's the deal?


Me too. App is messed up. Actually ended up giving a free ride because when I arrived and the passenger got in it wouldn't let me start the ride. And it's still down. Also passenger didn't tip. Lose/Win.


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

Same here in Sacramento. After a pax reversed his pickup/dropoff locations and then got mad at me for it. Stellar evening


----------



## ProudG (Oct 17, 2015)

Had the same issue out here in atlanta around 10pm, was able to log back in for a couple of hours till the same "no cell connection" message popped up! So frustrating!


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

ProudG said:


> Had the same issue out here in atlanta around 10pm, was able to log back in for a couple of hours till the same "no cell connection" message popped up! So frustrating!


Me too, at home reading this website.


----------



## Uber_Pedro (Oct 17, 2015)

Gave away my first 22 min drive, app crashed when customer got picked up,around 4pm worked 20 min later did about 15 trips and last one was pretty far out from my base location but since I was there, took it anyways (went 11 min further out) and when I got close to customer around 3 am , same issue again, no connection..etc...told customer I couldn't accept the ride and waited with g8m till another uber arrived.But even wierder, enter thru the rider app and saw many drivers working around me .Orlando,FL


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uber_Pedro said:


> Gave away my first 22 min drive, app crashed when customer got picked up,around 4pm worked 20 min later did about 15 trips and last one was pretty far out from my base location but since I was there, took it anyways (went 11 min further out) and when I got close to customer around 3 am , same issue again, no connection..etc...told customer I couldn't accept the ride and waited with g8m till another uber arrived.But even wierder, enter thru the rider app and saw many drivers working around me .Orlando,FL
> View attachment 15921


Heard about the strike this weekend are all of you just clueless..can't read...uber off!!


----------



## NothingLeftToLose (Oct 8, 2015)

Same here in Phoenix. Switched to Lyft for the rest of the night but by then I had missed all the concert traffic. Balls. 

Really wish they'd run updates on Wednesdays instead of Fridays.


----------



## ProudG (Oct 17, 2015)

What does the strike have to do with the app crashing?



Txchick said:


> Heard about the strike this weekend are all of you just clueless..can't read...uber off!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ProudG said:


> What does the strike have to do with the app crashing?


Why are you worrying about the app crashing if you should be striking? If u would be supporting your fellow drivers who cares if the app is crashing.


----------



## ProudG (Oct 17, 2015)

Because I had no idea that the strike was on! Remember Uber doesnt force anyone to drive and as much as I'm aware how companies are unfair to workers i feel that its an individual choice to work for Uber


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ProudG said:


> Because I had no idea that the strike was on! Remember Uber doesnt force anyone to drive and as much as I'm aware how companies are unfair to workers i feel that its an individual choice to work for Uber


Strike info was all over uber people.net, Facebook, on TV. Keep driving for peanuts!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Strike info was all over uber people.net, Facebook, on TV. Keep driving for peanuts!


Txchick ... Stop trying. He's an ignorant newb. He just swallowed a gargantuan gulp of Uber Koolaide and believes he's going to make life changing money. Give him 2 months.

Ten bucks says he's handing out free water and mints.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds to me like to Karma God's are getting even with you for not participating with the strike. Keep driving for free, you deserve it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

needs to be moved to technology section


----------



## DMV guy (Oct 8, 2015)

I email three times, they have no idea of issue or how To fix

I can't log on at all to get info


----------



## DMV guy (Oct 8, 2015)

All fixed now. But my app looks different. Surge area not all one color, just certain streets


----------



## ProudG (Oct 17, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Txchick ... Stop trying. He's an ignorant newb. He just swallowed a gargantuan gulp of Uber Koolaide and believes he's going to make life changing money. Give him 2 months.
> 
> Ten bucks says he's handing out free water and mints.


First off, I've never given out free water/mints lol. I've drove for over 4 months and do know there's no way to make any life changing money through Uber. Instead of complaining about how bad the company is, I choose to treat it as they say, "a platform." Once my goal is reached then it's adios!
Hope ya'll ain't trying to make driving for Uber/Lyft a career!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Why are you worrying about the app crashing if you should be striking? If u would be supporting your fellow drivers who cares if the app is crashing.


Do you even drive for Uber anymore?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Do you even drive for Uber anymore?


That's not the point. Was highlighting the fact their was a Nat'l strike this weekend to Uber off not blah blah the app not working.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Txchick said:


> That's not the point. Was highlighting the fact their was a Nat'l strike this weekend to Uber off not blah blah the app not working.


smiling, you do realize I live in a right to work state right?
I average $500 a week part time and I am very happy with that, I love the social aspects as well. And you know I can write off the miles I drive so basicly tax free although there is gas and maintained expense my car is not going to depreciate much further than it already is


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> smiling, you do realize I live in a right to work state right?
> I average $500 a week part time and I am very happy with that, I love the social aspects as well. And you know I can write off the miles I drive so basicly tax free although there is gas and maintained expense my car is not going to depreciate much further than it already is


The point is not a right to work state. No one was asking drivers to join a union. The direction of the protest was to not drive specific days to support drivers & raise rates. 85 cents per mile is way to low. Uber counts on drivers like you. Congratulations!


----------

